# Yet Another Home Depot Rant



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Sheesh … Ya gotta wonder about Home Depot.

I have been reading about the Ridgid Oscillating Edge/Belt Spindle Sander for some time now, and yesterday I decided to pop for one.

I checked the HD site on the web, and, sure enough, it said the Ridgid belt/spindle sander was available at the local HD store right here in town. I even looked at the pictures to make sure they had the right one listed.

So I walked into the tool department at the local HD and told the guy I was interested in the belt/spindle sander … he looked at me like I was speaking Klingon. He led me on a goose-chase up to the front of the store where they have tool close-outs (not there), then back through the tool department before he finally admitted he didn't have a clue what I was looking for.

I gave him the model number (EB4424), and when he looked it up, he said "We don't stock those here, but they have them in Rochester." He suggested I just visit the other store (75 miles away) or that I order online, in which case I would foot shipping charges as well as the usual vigorish for the governor.

I thanked him and left.

I'm not driving 75 miles to buy a machine, and I'm not going to pay a premium to order it online (free shipping with $249 order).

Home Depot just ain't what it used to be!

EOR (End of Rant)


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ugh…disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, they can be irritating. I went thru it recently with a special order door.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

fwiw - when I bought my TS, I actually had to tell the guy that they DID have it in stock after I already called it in to make sure they do (he told me they didn't). (back then the Ridgid 4511 were hard to find … err… I guess they still are lol)


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I go to home depot often and usually the employees are very nice and always ask if you need help. The thing is they cant help you. The trick is to go there and find what you need on your own. If you cant find it then they don't have it. Its not a mom and pop shop where the employees know what they are talking about. Its just a giant retail store that hires people to be friendly not to know what they are talking about. I learned this when asking about paint once.

I still go there a lot for home improvement items but I never ask any of the employees for help. I learned I am on my own. The same can be said with all of the big retail stores.


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

I 've been threw the same thing with just about every big box store . Just can't get good help now days…...I called H.F. One day they are an 1hr 30 min from me They told they had 3 of what I wanted in stock when I got there they couldn't find any. Didn't even get a sorry,kiss my a__ or nothin came home emty handed…........Schloemoe


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

When I bought my R4511 I had to threaten to use the forkilft myself to get it loaded, and before that I couldn't get anybody to help me get it up to the register so I went on a wild goose chase to find a pallet jack and ended up on the other side of the store in flooring before I found one. I the pulled the saw up to the register. when I got there I had to wait for about 20 min wile some guy bought a whole deck. I like the Ridgid brand tools I'm not that big of a fan of HD.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

"I thanked him and left." 
You omitted, "I'll buy one at another retailer."


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

amen and amen…....when it comes to tools…they don't have them…...ive gone into the local stores here…and i came out very irritated…they had hardly no tools….and what they had was the worse selection ever…i would never go back to one looking for a tool…so thanks for the rant..it gave me the chance to get the last visit off my chest…


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll add a Lowe's story to this…
I went into the tool department and asked the nice young man if he carried a 2 3/8 inch forstner bit. He looked at me with that deer in the headlights look and said no. I knew… I just knew… I asked him if he knew what a forstner bit was and he said… you guessed it… NO! He then said the last guy who worked in tools had walked out and they put him in there a week ago and he really didn't know anything about tools…
I took him to the drill bit section and showed him a forstner bit. I must say, he thanked me profusely and said he was trying to learn as much as possible about tools now that it was his department. 
I laughed all the way to the car… and he didn't have that 2 3/8 inch forstner anyway!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

What I think is interesting is the way (in our area, anyway) Home Depot and Menards have done a flip-flop.

A few years ago, when you went into a Menards, you were entering hostile territory. The employees were ticked off at anybody that even acted like a customer.

Then, Home Depot came into our market. The new HD was well-staffed, and the customer service, tool selection, etc. was great. Now, it is just the opposite. Rumor has it that Menards put a training program in place to emphasize customer vice because they were afraid of losing market share and revenue to Home Depot and Lowes.

If Menards handled Ridgid tools, I might be their friend for life!


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Another similar experience, with a local plumbing and electrical supply store (Samon's - Albuquerque). I called ahead and asked if they had half inch green gas pipe. They told me they did, in 20' lengths. I got to the store and asked for some. They told me they didn't have half inch green gas pipe. Never did. Only 3/4". They used to be pretty good, too, but the big boxes destroyed them.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I think we all could come up with horror stories of the Borg stores….yet I see folks campaigning for them to be built on almost every corner. We had a big political whoha in my area when they wanted to add yet another WalMart (a "Super" WalMart) to our area. The typical lines were drawn…and the fight began….I did not participate as I new that $$ would rule the day…and guess what…it did! So to make a long story short…be prepared to face more and more of these behemoth box stores in the future….

The days of the "helpful hardware man" (I would say "person" now a days but this breed is gone the way of the dodo) are already down the tubes…and if any are left….they are on the fast track to total extinction. The best you can hope for is the return policies at the Borgs stay as loose and informal as they typically are…..and that the customer service of the manufacturer is working.

My solution of course is to buy online….I got my Spindle Sander online from CPO/Ridgid and they had a promotion for free shipping….I also found out that they also have great deals on remanufactured ones… - A friend of mine bought one and it was almost half price with $5.00 flat rate shipping… it works like a charm… and comes with warrantee.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Ask for a file card and see the looks you get. Most anywhere…..................


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so glad that I am not the only one with these problems. I'm not so glad that any of us have these problems. It is a shame. 
I have the same problems these days in hardware stores and auto parts stores (my two loves). The hardware employees don't know a ten penny nail from a table saw and the auto parts guys don't know a starter from a spark plug. All they know is what the computer tells them. They never can comprehend though that computers can be wrong. 
I have actually had an auto parts guy argue with me that the starter I was looking at in the box was an alternator because the computer said it was.
I spent six hours today trying to find an 80" bandsaw blade. I know I can order one, as every store told me, but I needed one now. I wrote a post the other day about this. The only hardware store that normally carries them had a problem that all the 80" blades they had were actually 82" They were supposed to get a new stock in today. I went there though to find out they won't be getting them until the other ones sell out. I refuse (as I'm sure every other Craftsman 12" bandsaw owner in town does) to buy up their wring size blades just so we can get the right size. Take that for customer service.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm always surprised that people get so upset about the hassles of dealing with HD (or any big box store). Some are better than others, but we know (or should by now) what we're getting into when we step inside the door. The floor help is usually some kid getting minimum wage and you're smoking wacky tobaccy if you think that they're very knowledgable. These ain't boutiques, folks!! - lol

If I were the OP, I would go back to the website and print the page that shows "his" store having that tool in stock. Then, I would go back to the store with the page in hand and ask to speak to the manager of the tool department. My money says that the manager can easily determine if the tool is there - and might even order one since their ad said it was available.

Ranting is fun, I suppose, but winning requires that you learn to "game" the system. - lol


----------



## lizardhead (Aug 15, 2010)

I've had a guy at HD's tool section look at me like I was odd when I asked him for a holesaw. Or they pretend to know more than they do, or they take you on a hunt looking for something, heck I can hunt by myself.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

So It's just like Denmark!
I asked a guy in the local Silvan (our HD), for some floorboards, and he answered: 'I have no idea I only work here'!!!
Dhoooooo
Best laughs,
Mads


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

When I bought my third OSS they said there will be 3 be coming on this day. So i went on that day and notice the shelf had my 2nd return, it was opened. I love how they put all returns back on shelf.
So I ask this guy, he hes said there 3 in the store, but doesn't know where is it. 1 is the sample, 2 is the 2nd return, 3 is somewhere in this building.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

I was at a Fred Meyer and over heard a lady ask for a saw to prune her shrubs. The employee took her to the saws, carpenter saws, and left her. I interjected and showed her the garden department pruning saws. She had no idea and neither did the employee. She was very grateful for the advice, by the way. Funny…...........


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

After working for both HD and Lowes I can readily understand all the problems people have. Ellen pretty well nailed it.
I couldn't stand HD so I quit them and went to work for Lowes. Now, I spent 32 years in the plumbing and pipefitting industry so I think I know a little about plumbing. My granddad,two uncles,one cousin, my father and me were all plumbers. Ah yes experienced employee right? Nah, I hired in HD for the plumbing department I ended up in the home and garden department. Now there was an intelligent decision. Needless to say I bailed.
I went to work at Lowes. Supposed to be part time. Well they got someone that knew something so they tried to work me forever….look guys, I'm only working to pay for my toys, I really don't have to have the job,if I did I'd still be making Pipefitter/Plumbers wages not this…well we really need you, people come here looking for you…sorry I'm going to Tractor Supply. Ok well Jane or Mary or Denise will come over and you teach her your job before you leave…. I don't blame the peons at these stores because at least they have a job. It's the management. Like Deke said as long as you have people like Bob Nardelly that is at the pointy end of the boat you will have customer service that sucks.(he's the one that shafted HD)


----------



## kerflesss (Mar 7, 2009)

Has anyone notice the old by line has changed. It should read
"You need something, we have no idea!!" 
After working there for 3 1/2 years, and working all departments some how mangers 
there only care what their bonus will be and if they made there quota… I too bailed.
So sad what the hardware store has come to.
My old customers still stop me at the grocery store and ask questions.
However, the up side is I did make many friends and met some very nice people (customers)...


----------



## Todd46 (Jan 18, 2010)

you cant fix stupid


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

Here in Canada, I used to like Revy - then it turned to Rona and then came Home Depot - I too would sooner shop online as much as I swore I never would.


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

Home Depot just ain't what it used to be!

You must be really old to remember a Home Depot that was a pleasure to shop at ; ),


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I discovered its much quicker and less stressful to just tell them you don't need any help than having them take you around the store looking for something that they have no clue what it is but are playing dumb. I asked a guy there last year when I first started out and wanted a cheap block plane if they carried hand planes, he takes me to a dewalt 735. Yeah, thats a plane alright, except its not a hand plane!

Now I just don't ask for help and if they ask if they can help me I say no thanks, I'd rather take my time looking around knowing what I'm actually looking for than being polite and keeping quiet as they walk me up and down every isles looking for what they think I'm looking for. Now at Rockler or Woodcraft thats another story, damn you big box stores.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Mark-We have a saying in Wisconsin: "Age is only important if you are a cheese."


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

On the bright side I've benefitted from their sloppy inventory and ignorant staff. Not only did I replace my antiquated stationary tools earlier this year for a song but I've managed to walk out of two different stores with spare blades for my planer for $.99 or Free.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Care to let us in on your secret, there, NathanAllen?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I hardly ever go to Home Depot. I just don't like it as well as Lowes. However, not long ago I bought a rotozip tool at Lowes because I wanted to try it on removing some grout between some tiles. It was on a Friday afternoon and when Saturday came I had to get off unexpectedly on something else in the house we are fixing up. So I just laid it on a shelf in my shop and didn't even open it. About a week later I was putting up some sheet rock and thought to myself that I ought to see how well the tool works on cutting electrical outlet holes. So I went to open it and that's when I noticed the box had been taped up with some clear tape. By then I was a little nervous and opened it up. Inside the box a light coat of sheet rock dust was on it and the tool vent was covered with it. The collet was loose in the bottom of the box with a worn out tool bit still stuck in it and the threads on the nose of the tool were partially stripped. I do not exagerate about this. My eyes began to see red. I went in and showed it to my wife and we looked for the reciept but didn't find it. I got in the truck and went to Lowes immediately and told the clerk at the return desk. Legally they were not bound to accept it back and give me another one but I wasn't in the mood to accept no for an answer because I knew that some clerk had put a returned tool back on the shelf right in the front where it was waiting for some sucker like me to come along. My wife and I had already purchased a considerable lot from Lowes in the previous 4 weeks because of remodeling and my company also purchases something from lowes about 3 times per week. To make it worse the lady had a smirk on her face that indicated that she had not believed a word that I was saying. I asked to see the manager after stating very bluntly that if they didn't refund this then I would no longer be a customer in the future. The manager was very courteous and we quickly worked everything out without a hitch. So, in defence of Lowes they did stand by it. Anyways, I know that in the end, we're just a number to the big corporations. It's just not the same as it was when we had to deal with the local mom and pop hardware stores back 25 or 30 years ago.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

That reminded me that I once bought a pop rivet tool at HD that someone else had bought, used, broken and returned. I also bought a propane-to-natural gas conversion kit at Lowe's that wasn't the kit; it was somebody else's converted grill discard parts that they had put back in the kit box and returned. Granted, that wasn't all Lowe's fault, except that they put it back on the shelf without inspecting it.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

While I'm ripping on Home Depot … here's another one.

I drive a Jeep, so there are limits on the size of stuff I can haul. I needed a couple of sheets of plywood and some 2×4's, so I went to HD late on a Saturday afternoon and told the guy at the service counter I needed to rent their truck.

The guy at the service counter told me: "We don't do that anymore". When I told him the truck was sitting out front with a sign that says I can rent it for $19.95 for 75 minutes, he said "They just haven't taken it away yet."

I left, went to Menards, rented their truck and bought the stuff I was going to buy at HD.

A week or so later, I'm driving down the road and here comes the (you guessed it) ... Home Depot rental truck with some guy carrying a load of cement bags and a bunch of posts. Just for the heck of it, I called the local HD and asked for the manager. When I told him what happened, he told me I must have misunderstood because none of the employees that work the service counter at his store would do that!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

So, after reading, and agreeing with all of the above "horror" stories, and everyones gripe about no more quality customer service, how come your not at Woodcraft or Rockler dealing with qualified people and great products?
They're fighting the big boys.
I believe most of you root for the little guys but when it comes down to it, you're looking price only. The service you get is the consequence of big-box shopping "deals." 
If I need a forstner bit, a router bit, or anything more than a roughing carpenters generic tools, I go directly to Woodcraft. Knowledge and quality is worth alot more than aggravation and sub-standard tools.
I also head to ACE or True Value for daily needs rather than run a marathon thru the "Big-Box" and save .50 cents.
My time is too important and my small business independent people are entitled to compete using customer service and quality products.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Jim-I don't disagree with you at all. I do buy from WoodCraft and Rockler … but their closest stores are 140 miles away, so I order through their websites, trying to use coupons and discounts or free shipping offers.

To use your examples (forstner bit, router bit, etc.), we are blessed with a really fine machine and tool company here (A-Line Machine Tool, La Crosse, WI) that carries a decent stock of quality products. Fouir of the major machines in my shop (table saw, band saw, planer, and mortiser) along with most of my blades and bits came from them. But if I want a Ridgid tool, Home Depot is pretty much the only viable alternative.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Dane,

I'm fortunate enough to live close enough to all the big boxer's, (HD, Lowes, Menards) as well as Woodcraft, Rockler, ACE and True Value. Unfortunately that puts me in a high traffic, urban sprawl, tollroads, freeways, strip malls and utter chaos at "rush hour." 
So I guess I'm lucky to have immediate choices when I need something quick, but I envy you guys and gals that live in the rural areas where you can still hear and see nature as it was intended to be.
Thank God for the internet and UPS.
I've been to La Crosse…....Gods country. The 140 mies is worth the ride to live there. LOL


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Actually I am buying more from Rockler,Woodcraft,Amazon and a local lumber company. I still buy some from HD and Lowes but I'm trying to phase them out as much as I can.Just sometimes you don't have many choices.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Your point is well taken, and here's why: my local Woodcraft is out of whatever it is I want. Doesn't matter what it is; they're out. I've called ahead and gotten the same answer as in my post above about the green gas pipe. On the phone it's "oh, yes, we've got 'em right here", but when I get there, it's the blank stare and half-hearted looking around and, "We're out." Plus, I get to drive about 15 extra miles beyond the HD for the pleasure. The store also looks so bare you'd think they were about to go out of business.


----------



## BacktotheWood (Feb 16, 2010)

I've had problems with them in the past, but they opened a new store 2 miles from my home and the people are great. I have found which ones I can get REAL help from and which ones to to ask "Where's Bob?". I'm actually enjoying my trips there now. There's a nice lady in the paint department that helps me get different stains and put some on wood that I've brought until I can find the one or combination that I like and then she puts all the rest back.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I often find that the staff at HD and Lowes is often better during the day on the weekdays, then on a weekend or during the evenings. I kind of think the folks that are there during the weekdays are ex contractors and retired folks from the trades so they know whats going on, where the staff at night and on weekends is the back-up crew.


----------



## sblg43 (Jan 4, 2010)

I work for a small family owned True Value store. We are the kind of store that you can still buy one nut or one bolt or one screw or whatever ….. if that is all that you need.

What I like best about my job is that I get to help people with their fix-it needs. I am an avid DIYer and I believe it has made me more valuable to my boss. He told me once that I wasn't allowed to die because he needed me. That makes a guy feel good!

When there is something that I don't know, I will GOOGLE it right at work with the customer looking over my shoulder to find answers.

The drawback is that there are so many things that aren't available through our True Value warehouse. I can't even get kreg pocket hole screws! We also do not carry lumber so whenever I get to Green Bay, WI with my truck, I stock up on 2X4's from Menards. I also stop in at Hpme Depot to admire the Ridgid and Milwaukee tool selection.

When I go to these stores, I don't ask for any advice about how to get a job done. That's what the internet is for!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I am not overly fond of the HD here in Owosso. I often pick up what I need in Flint when I am in the area. I have had a couple experiences where I was told that a product was not carried by them, drove to Flint to get what I needed, and then found them at the Owosso store shortly after in an aisle I didn't walk down previously. I don't even ask for help there anymore.

If the website states that they have it in the store, I can almost guarantee you that it is there. In the Owosso HD, the spindle sander is located near, or around the bench grinders. They usually have an aisle for the hand power tool items and an aisle where bench tools are located. I have been in stores where they are on the floor and tucked under a bottom shelf. I have been eyeing the same model and have kept track of where it is located in the HD stores that I frequent just so I don't have to go through the pain you are going through right now.

Good luck,

David


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Want to have fun with a big box employee?
Go in and ask for a cold water heater.

They might say they have hot water heaters and then you can ask, "Now, why would you want to heat hot water?".

duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Don

ps. I'm not kidding, I actually had this conversation with a Lowes employee.

He walked away.

I found the item I wanted to see on my own.

d LOLfotf


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

I have found in our handy HD that the female staff are more knowledgeable than the male staff. I think they must try harder to learn what they are selling in their area & where the heck it is. When you clarify what an item is for, they are profusely thankful. However, I do not buy tools from them. Accessories for tools…yup, but not the tools themselves. Why not ? I bought a thickness planer from them when it was on sale. Was in the process of moving so did not get to unpackaging & setting up the planer until 3 mos. later. Uh oh, parts missing ! Went back to the store with the manual to illustrate what was missing(also the receipt) No parts in stock & no clue how long if ordered. Went home, packaged up the planer & took it back as a return. No problem EXCEPT they have this little policy….after 3 mo. time limit ONLY a store credit would be issued. Hence, I used the credit to buy an in stock Delta planer. Soooo no more purchasing of machines at HD


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

Went to a local HD today to pick up a can of spray satin lacquer. I could not find any on the shelf, so I asked the guy working in that area if they had that item. He said row two, third bin on the right. I had already looked there and, thinking I might have overlooked the lacquer, I went back and looked again very carefully. No lacquer. So I returned to the guy and said that I could not see any lacquer. So he replied "yes it it there, look for the can labeled polyurethane". No, I said, I want lacquer. His reply: "polyurethane and lacquer are the same thing". Shazaaaam! I wonder if he thinks that KY jelly and Vicks VapoRub are the same thing?


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Now mtnwild when you talk about "file cards" you are talking about science fiction to most people. Everyone I know thinks files are disposible! They don't even think about cleaning the teeth! Unless they are in their mouth!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

File cards always make me remember when I was in high school wood shop about 35 years ago. The teacher was showing us what a file card is for. He said, "Some day, knowing what a file card is could impress someone and get you a job or a promotion". It's funny what you remember.

I try bringing up the subject of file cards every few weeks in my software development job, but so far I am not sure that it is working .


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Jim, Lowes and HD are 5 miles from my house as the crow flies. Nevertheless, it takes me sometimes an hour or hour and a half to go get something there and get back home after it's all said and done. Rockler is in Atlanta 45 miles away, Woodcraft is in sandy Springs 45 miles away, and Highland Hardware is in Atlanta 40 miles away. It would take the greater part of the day to go to any one of them. Lowes and HD are virtually everywhere in Georgia. To go to Highland, Rockler, or Woodcraft is something I do maybe once a year and it's always a treat. I order from them all several times a year. I generally try to stay as far away from Atlanta as I can get. Me and big cities just don't mix too well.


----------



## Stonekettle (Jun 13, 2010)

I thought it was just me: http://www.stonekettle.com/2009/09/things-that-chap-my-ass-about-big-box.html


----------

